# my peptide protocol



## tjsulli (May 8, 2012)

ghrp -2 x 100mcg 3 x a day forever

7am when i wake up

11am post work out

10am when i get home from work

igfdes 100mcg a day for 4 weeks. 9am pre work out. im on training days sub q on off days

5-6 
168 
8% bf 

just came of 4week blast test p @600mg a week and 250 mg test e. plan on staying on test e @250 week and ghrp forever and pretty much just going to swicth the prop for igf des every 4 weeks for about 6 months.

goals are to put on some lean mass and not deal with a lot sides 

also using adex .5mg well blasting and .25 every 3rd day well cruising and 1mg of finastride a day

just want to note that i have used cjc without dac from 3 different company's and always get a bad skin reaction from it that's why i dont use it


----------



## aminoman74 (May 8, 2012)

You must be allergic to.something in it.I don't.do igf des as.I.don't see anything from it.I would use lr3 if I.was.you.


----------



## Kirk B (May 8, 2012)

yeah i'm on ghpr-6 and cjc1295withoutdac and I feel good sleep from it. def so I know it's working in that aspect!! Sometimes I forget to take it 3 x a day and only get 2 in   but maybe 2 x a week i forget 3 x at the most  is this ok it should be?    I want to know more about the  lr3 tho so please feel free to explain  thanks in advance and is that ok with the ghpr-6 and cjc shit   i din't mean to hijack this thread sorry did I do that lol

well i just want to know about more peps also so explain please do


----------



## Kirk B (May 8, 2012)

tjsulli said:


> ghrp -2 x 100mcg 3 x a day forever
> 
> 7am when i wake up
> 
> ...


 i never got a bad reaction from it so idk maybe a rep can help you with that one but if you dont get it from the ghpr-2 it shouldn't do it from that either right ? idk


----------



## tjsulli (May 8, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> You must be allergic to.something in it.I don't.do igf des as.I.don't see anything from it.I would use lr3 if I.was.you.


you would use lr-3 because you feel that's works the best for you. to each our own. i love des


----------



## tjsulli (May 8, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> i never got a bad reaction from it so idk maybe a rep can help you with that one but if you dont get it from the ghpr-2 it shouldn't do it from that either right ? idk


i dont know about that but what i do know is i get great results with ghrp-2 alone so no big deal on my part


----------



## tjsulli (May 8, 2012)

Kirk B said:


> yeah i'm on ghpr-6 and cjc1295withoutdac and I feel good sleep from it. def so I know it's working in that aspect!! Sometimes I forget to take it 3 x a day and only get 2 in but maybe 2 x a week i forget 3 x at the most is this ok it should be? I want to know more about the lr3 tho so please feel free to explain thanks in advance and is that ok with the ghpr-6 and cjc shit i din't mean to hijack this thread sorry did I do that lol
> 
> well i just want to know about more peps also so explain please do


as far as forgetting dose here and there not a big deal. igf des stays active for about 30 minutes but is much more potent then lr-3 witch has a active life of about 30 hours. if i was just going to use igf by its self i would go with lr-3 but since i'm using a ghrp 3 x day i think des is the way to go but that imo


----------

